# I called 911.. had no choice..



## X & Select (Jul 19, 2016)

So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night. 

Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes!! Cuz he may have been suffering from very very low blood sugar........when someone with extremely low blood sugar...they act like very drunk...or not with it and have no idea what is going on......you did exactly the right thing congrats not many people are aware that people with very low blood sugar act like they are wasted.....and could possibly die....bravo *standing and clapping* I know this cuz I am insulin dependent diabetic.........no-one knows for sure best thing to do is call 911 explain you have someone passed out and they may need medical help please send someone to check out


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


X & Select said:


> Did I handle it correctly?


_*A:*_ Yes.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.


It is dangerous at night but night time does have the advantage of less traffic, less interaction with pedestrians and other vehicles on the road. So, you can't really make a statement like this. Each driver has his own preferences.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

You missed one thing. You should have rated yourself at 5*s once the ambulance arrived. 

Nice job overall, let's hope he did the right thing.


----------



## Uberexcellence (Aug 1, 2016)

It's what you'd do in any other situation. I had a passenger snoring so loudly he sounded like he was turning into a werewolf.


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

UberRose said:


> It is dangerous at night but night time does have the advantage of less traffic, less interaction with pedestrians and other vehicles on the road. So, you can't really make a statement like this. Each driver has his own preferences.


And also, some of us have no choice because of child care and husband working second shift. Not sure anyone asked for that person's sympathy anyway!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Yes, you did the right thing.*


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


Yes you absolutely did the right thing. I had this same experience a few months ago, expcept I gave him a few slaps before calling 911. When he didn't respond it was time for the paramedics. When the paramedics couldn't wake him he was taken to the ER, next morning I looked at the trip and he tipped. I was surprised to see the tip, figured he'd be pissed.


----------



## X & Select (Jul 19, 2016)

Beur said:


> Yes you absolutely did the right thing. I had this same experience a few months ago, expcept I gave him a few slaps before calling 911. When he didn't respond it was time for the paramedics. When the paramedics couldn't wake him he was taken to the ER, next morning I looked at the trip and he tipped. I was surprised to see the tip, figured he'd be pissed.


Did you report what had happened to über? Should I email?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

X & Select said:


> Did you report what had happened to über? Should I email?


No, it was Lyft and didn't advise the either.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

X & Select said:


> Did you report what had happened to über? Should I email?


I wouldn't.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

Since it was a guy, no you did the wrong thing. Girl maybe. I understand not touching a passed out chick, but guys r another story imo. 

Wasting yours and the paramedics time.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If it was Lyft you should have tipped yourself $1000.



Campark said:


> Since it was a guy, no you did the wrong thing. Girl maybe. I understand not touching a passed out chick, but guys r another story imo.
> 
> Wasting yours and the paramedics time.


Silly comment. OP is no paramedic, the guy might have been in cardiac arrest for all he knew. The name of the game is Cover Your Ass and if you don't play it right you'll get very poor very quick.

Having said that, I think anyone who drives at 2am is asking for trouble. I won't drive after dark and certainly not after 8pm.


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

You probably did the right thing but I agree with the others...I call my shift at dark...I'll get them to the diner or bars...the rest of you can go pick them up and deal with these kinds of things later on in the night...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

At least you didn't do what some friends and I did to another friend (?) back in college. We were slightly inebriated returning from a party. This guy passed out in the car and we weren't up for carrying him to his room. So, we stripped him naked and left him on the lawn of the dorm. We decided he deserved it since he was kind of a butt.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Night shift is more profitable, transporting those who cannot safely drive is part of the job. 

"Unresponsive and not ambulatory." Nothing you can safely do about that, 911 was the right call.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I once had a drunk girl pass out. Her boyfriend was with her. He suggested that I help him carry her up 2 flights of stairs. So I did, and got a $20 tip. She was a lightweight college freshman who drank too much.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


as it's a dude, i think you should have pushed him back and forth till he woke up. I mean, he's can't accuse you of "sexual assault" obviously. But if it was a female passenger, I'd never touch her. best to just call the police then. even if it's a male passenger, you should hold the phone in one hand and record it, and push his shoulder with the other, just in case. but calling 911 was a bit overkill.


----------



## censoredbytheFCC (Jun 25, 2016)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


4 stars - driver didn't say have a nice day or have aux cord


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> as it's a dude, i think you should have pushed him back and forth till he woke up. I mean, he's can't accuse you of "sexual assault" obviously..


Seriously? Male on male sexual assault happens more than you realize and not just in prison. It's just as under reported as female on male sexual assault, out of embarrassment the victims tend to not come forward.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.


A bit harsh and judgmental, don't u think? Maybe the poster has a day job and has to also work at night just to pay bills.

Also, speaking from experience, having a person pass out in your vehicle is a very stressful and sometimes scary situation. Especially with all the frivolous law suits and sex allegations.

I had a female pass out in my backseat and I was really stressed she wouldn't wake up. Fortunately, she did finally wake, but I didn't dare touch her when I was trying to get her awake.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

I do this part-time and I choose to only work Friday and Saturday nights. Starting 10pm-4am is a solid time and I make bank with ease. I only work during promotions, so I'll get those and the surge rides. Thanks to all the scaredy-cats for calling it quits after 8pm so we get all the surge rides. And the zero traffic, drive any speed you'd like, safer roads is definitely a treat!

Anyways, a pax passing out happens almost every other ride for me in downtown Chicago. The simple poke on the knee usually does the trick, girl or guy, doesn't matter. You can also turn your car off and wait out the meter for a couple minutes if it was a surge ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> You missed one thing. You should have rated yourself at 5*s once the ambulance arrived.
> 
> Nice job overall, let's hope he did the right thing.


And given himself a glowing 5* comment !


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

The comments about amateur hour are rather inappropriate. I'm far from an amateur and those are the hours I drive most as that's when business (and surge) is the best.

OP absolutely did the right thing. Leave it to professionals. Never touch a pax, male or female. CYA is absolutely the name of the game, you push a guy back and forth trying to wake him up, he hits his head on the window and sues you for brain damage and lost wages. A liberal jury agrees and hits you with a million dollar judgement. Not worth the risk. Call 911 and let the pros deal with it. Even if they think you're wasting their time, that's what they're getting paid for.

Also, install a 2-way dashcam. Really helps with the CYA thing!


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.





UberRose said:


> It is dangerous at night but night time does have the advantage of less traffic, less interaction with pedestrians and other vehicles on the road. So, you can't really make a statement like this. Each driver has his own preferences.


He did and he can. In my experienced opinion, he is correct. Now why are you using Aishwarya Rai's photo as your avatar?

http://go4celebrity.com/aishwarya-rai.html


----------



## blackice (Jan 20, 2016)

I would have shaken the person before calling 911.

I don't think there's anything wrong with touching ppl, just don't do anything inappropriate. Are you afraid to shake someones hand? 

If someone wants to file false sexual assault charges they can do it whether you touch them or not.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

OP did the right thing. You are paid to drive, period. I would never touch any rider, male or female nor would I try to remove them. I might have made a non-emergency call to local PD dispatch to minimize the drama but OP's decision was not wrong.

Work the drunks, if you can, that's where the money is for most of us, but plan ahead and have a dash cam.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

This is why I never am out past midnight...ever. Took one ride at 1204am and of course got the drunk guy who barely could walk. His girlfriend was chatty and before I could get him home he got mad because he felt she was flirting with me and decided he wanted out of the van and then decided he wanted to kick my asss. That was a little funny since he couldn't take a step without about falling.

I refuse to chase surge and invite sloppy drunks that eventually once a night if not more are going to cause issues. But that's a choice each of us have to make


----------



## Jersey Jumper (Jul 21, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.


I don't know if I would consider those hours amateur hours so much. It all depends on the preference of the driver. Depending on where you are working the middle of the night may be most profitable being that there is most likely less traffic. We are not making money sitting in traffic but on the mileage. I could always be wrong though.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Come on,.. everyone knows to end trip and give yourself 5*'s, + tip if on lyft. Then close there app and open pokemon go. Drag them to a suitable place and put phone in there hand. 

But yes, you did the right thing.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

X & Select said:


> ...Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


That depends, when did you cut the meter?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> That depends, when did you cut the meter?


Exactly, never cut the meter until the pax is out of the vehicle. And if he forgot his phone, make sure to charge him for the following the ambulance to return it.

In all seriousness, had one last fall on Halloween, 20 something college chick, scantily dressed, picked her up at a concert venue, 45 minute trip to her destination, didn't smell booze or otherwise, but 2 minutes after getting in the backseat, even with the A/C on, she put the window and was partially hanging out the window, then suddenly slumped back and passed out. Figured I'd let her sleep it off. Get close to her destination, calling her name, no response. Pulled to the curb, try to get some response, got out and opened the back door, shook her arm, nothing, was about to use the paramedic trick of pain response when I saw two cops. They saw me with the door open, I motioned for them to come over, they roused her from her sleep and got her out, I closed the door and left.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Campark said:


> Since it was a guy, no you did the wrong thing. Girl maybe. I understand not touching a passed out chick, but guys r another story imo.
> 
> Wasting yours and the paramedics time.


 Because men are less susceptible to alcohol poisoning? Or is it because it's ok to touch a guy without consent but not a woman? I'm confused here.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> If it was Lyft you should have tipped yourself $1000.
> 
> Silly comment. OP is no paramedic, the guy might have been in cardiac arrest for all he knew. The name of the game is Cover Your Ass and if you don't play it right you'll get very poor very quick.
> 
> Having said that, I think anyone who drives at 2am is asking for trouble. I won't drive after dark and certainly not after 8pm.


Well said....I dont work after 9 pm either...I will get them to the bars and clubs but I want no part of getting them home because of problems like this. All it took was one puker in my car to make the decision for me.

To the OP...You absolutely did the right thing and have no reason to feel anything but good about yourself. The naysayers have no souls


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> Because men are less susceptible to alcohol poisoning? Or is it because it's ok to touch a guy without consent but not a woman? I'm confused here.


Ur confused? Prob not the first time.

Sexual assault isnt shaking someone awake. If you think it is your confused. Thats the first thing someone does. U try to wake them. Loud noise or shaking. No response warrants a 911 call. U being too scared to wake someone up means an ambulance should rush over with sirens on? Grow up fools.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Campark said:


> Ur confused? Prob not the first time.
> 
> Sexual assault isnt shaking someone awake. If you think it is your confused. Thats the first thing someone does. U try to wake them. Loud noise or shaking. No response warrants a 911 call. U being too scared to wake someone up means an ambulance should rush over with sirens on? Grow up fools.


If serial assault isn't shaking someone awake as you put it, then why did you advocate doing it for a guy but not a girl? This is why I'm confused, cause your statements are confusing. But you're right, it's not the first time I've been confused, 16 years out of high school and I still don't get calculus.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

If the world wasnt so screwed up these days id say shake em all. But u need to consider how dangerous it is for a ambulance to rush over for this situation. 
Maybe uber needs to provide some basics to follow before emergency calls.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Imo, unconscious and unresponsive warrants emergency responders, after all, I don't want anyone dieing in my car or more importantly, having to fill out an incident report. Cause **** paperwork.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

Yes unresponsive warraants 911 call. Sleeping is not unresponsive. Ambulance even told the guy it was silly to call them. Pretty much sums this whole thing up. Listen to the paramedic.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

In terms of cya. Record the attempts at wakin up the pax. Your covered.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Campark said:


> Yes unresponsive warraants 911 call. Sleeping is not unresponsive. Ambulance even told the guy it was silly to call them. Pretty much sums this whole thing up. Listen to the paramedic.


 Please tell me you added that last line for the irony of it, cause that literally made me lol.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I am both irritated and concerned that a paramedic would not consider someone passed out in a car a serious condition. If they were passed out anywhere else, would they be treated differently? Medical emergencies can happen anywhere.

You did the right thing by calling. You couldn't just assume he was a heavy sleeper after drinking too much.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


Yes, you totally did the right thing...I've done that very same thing. But I had a female passenger that passed out. Ya, totally not going to chance anything even touching the customer whatsoever, even though I have video...it's not worth the risk of them trying to say you did something when you didn't. Good call! As for the girl that passed out, she woke up during my call to 911..heard me describing what was going on...and she started saying...I'm ok, I'm Ok....opened up the door...fell to the ground...crawled a bit...then stood up...walked about 20 feet..came back to the car...grabbed her phone that she left in the seat and then stumbled back to the direction of the door...The operator then told me that I did the right thing and to never chance it.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Campark said:


> Since it was a guy, no you did the wrong thing. Girl maybe. I understand not touching a passed out chick, but guys r another story imo.
> 
> Wasting yours and the paramedics time.


Someone's gender really should not factor into the equation when deciding on rendering medical assistance or not. I understand it is not enviable position to be in however. A) Do nothing, the person could die or suffer a major impairment, ie; brain damage. B) Do something, person regains consciousness and suddenly you are accused of being 'Touchy, feely". Either way you could be sued. You cannot simply deposit the person on the nearest sidewalk either once they start showing signs of distress either because of A). As soon as you start that trip, they have a record of you and the passenger, or at least the account holder.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

U for Uber said:


> I do this part-time and I choose to only work Friday and Saturday nights. Starting 10pm-4am is a solid time and I make bank with ease. I only work during promotions, so I'll get those and the surge rides. Thanks to all the scaredy-cats for calling it quits after 8pm so we get all the surge rides. And the zero traffic, drive any speed you'd like, safer roads is definitely a treat!
> 
> Anyways, a pax passing out happens almost every other ride for me in downtown Chicago. The simple poke on the knee usually does the trick, girl or guy, doesn't matter. You can also turn your car off and wait out the meter for a couple minutes if it was a surge ride.


When you receive a projectile of puke against the back of your head much like a tomahawk missile, do not try and say you were not warned.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I had to call 911 once. I had a guy I was able to wake up enough to get out of the car, when he did he stumbled, hit my door and then hit his head on the curb. (I don't touch anybody) but then he laid down in the middle of the street. It was right by a turn, so if somebody were to make said turn, they would probably run over him. I almost left him there., but as I was driving off and then looked in my rear view mirror and realized at that point, I would not see him if I made that turn. So I called 911 for assistance.. (the guy did not know english, and from body language, he looked like he wanted to start a drunk fight) 

This was a gated community. I got in when I followed a car in. (the guy was in a different world) The scary part is, the ambulance and police did not have a gate code to use. The ambulance only got in because a car came through. When I left, the police were still at the gate waiting for another car. He waived me down and asked if I had a code. I told him no, sorry, I don't. What happens when its a "real emergency" and fire, ambulance and police can't get in? Im glad I don't live in a gated community now. 

Anyways, these paramedics were wrong for asking why you called for such a small problem. Not everyone is trained to determine if a drunk is just drunk or not. I would make a formal complaint about that bus. (I used to be somewhat of a paramedic in the Navy.) I was able to make the determination that he would sleep it off and be fine in the morning when the sprinklers come on. How can one with no medical training determine that? I only called because I was worried his head would of been taken off by a tire. I explained to the paramedics, how he was probably just drunk and could sleep it off, but I called because he was in a really dangerous spot. They said no apologies were needed and that I should call whenever I feel I need to.


----------



## UberCity (Jun 10, 2016)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA I had that same issue...did not call 911 tho...I pulled the big Oph out onto the pavement then he woke and staggered into the darkness away from the destination address


----------



## joeyoey (Jul 3, 2016)

I haven't had anyone pass out on me (yet) but on my first night I picked up a REALLY drunk kid who was covered in dirt & leaves. Apparently he was at a party & passed out and fell into the bushes & nobody missed him. He semi came to around 5am after the party had ended and everyone had left and called Uber to take him home.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

I've considered using one of those airhorn things (doubles as self defense), but one tip I appreciate and haven't tried yet- a up.net poster suggested ammonia poppers- smelling salts? I do believe that when those don't work it's probably worth the time for the 911 call.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


Nah, Tap them on their shoulders and wait. Then shake em a little. go from there. I get the no touching thing but if their passed out in your car you are at liberty to at least do that.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> That depends, when did you cut the meter?


Even at a lousy 10c a minute the meter keeps running until the paramedics have them out of my car and I'm free to go... one, because I'm going to make something out of the drama, but two, as soon as you cut the meter you could get another ping and still be stuck there answering questions.



Campark said:


> Sexual assault isnt shaking someone awake. If you think it is your confused. Thats the first thing someone does. U try to wake them. Loud noise or shaking. No response warrants a 911 call. U being too scared to wake someone up means an ambulance should rush over with sirens on? Grow up fools.





Abraxas79 said:


> Someone's gender really should not factor into the equation when deciding on rendering medical assistance or not. I understand it is not enviable position to be in however. A) Do nothing, the person could die or suffer a major impairment, ie; brain damage. B) Do something, person regains consciousness and suddenly you are accused of being 'Touchy, feely". Either way you could be sued. You cannot simply deposit the person on the nearest sidewalk either once they start showing signs of distress either because of A). As soon as you start that trip, they have a record of you and the passenger, or at least the account holder.


If they don't respond to me yelling their name and turning on dome lights, then likely shaking them isn't going to help. I'm not overly concerned about false accusations of sexual assault, that's what the dashcam is for.

There's also a significant difference between shaking a pax hand (if offered, although I prefer not too take on flu viruses, etc) vs shaking them because they're passed out drunk. And that's not "rendering medical assistance" - performing CPR or holding down a seizure victim is different. I'm not trained in either, but I could be directed over the phone by a paramedic, etc.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

UberRose said:


> It is dangerous at night but night time does have the advantage of less traffic, less interaction with pedestrians and other vehicles on the road. So, you can't really make a statement like this. Each driver has his own preferences.


the advantages you stated are not even close to being worth your life. some women love their kids and would never put their kids at risk of losing their mom for 85 cents a mile. all attacks and assaults have taken place during the dark hours.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

uber strike said:


> the advantages you stated are not even close to being worth your life. some women love their kids and would never put their kids at risk of losing their mom for 85 cents a mile. all attacks and assaults have taken place during the dark hours.


That's true....but then an assault can happen during daytime too.....I just can't deal with the traffic headaches of the day.....Plus there is more chance of accidents with more people on the road during the day. ....That's not safe either. You have to pick and choose what suits you better.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

UberRose said:


> That's true....but then an assault can happen during daytime too.....I just can't deal with the traffic headaches of the day.....Plus there is more chance of accidents with more people on the road during the day. ....That's not safe either. You have to pick and choose what suits you better.


true that accidents can happen during the day. true that i can get herpes from a decent woman because maybe her x gave it to her. but that doesn't mean it's wise to sleep around with hookers and strippers just because i can get herpes anywhere.
the risk is much greater at night:
1) drunks are on the road at night
2) you are picking up aggressive drunks
3) drug deals happen more at night. (didn't you see the video of uber riders using uber to deal drugs) ?
4) all shootings, stabbings, and killings of uber drivers happened at night.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

uber strike said:


> true that accidents can happen during the day. true that i can get herpes from a decent woman because maybe her x gave it to her. but that doesn't mean it's wise to sleep around with hookers and strippers just because i can get herpes anywhere.
> the risk is much greater at night:
> 1) drunks are on the road at night
> 2) you are picking up aggressive drunks
> ...


That's true but I think you are being overly scared about this. If we be this scared we won't be able to walk out of the house itself!...This job requires dealing with strangers at every pick up. Don't forget that any passenger has full potential to kill us. Does that mean we should stop working? No!! We be careful....I carry a pepper spray and am always careful. If I suspect anything suspicious I will take action , kick them out of my car or use my pepper spray if I have to. We have got to be brave and strong in this job. Please don't scare other women Uber drivers who prefer a different schedule than you. Each of us has our own preferences. If you feel scared, then perhaps you should rethink picking up strangers for a living. My point is to be careful and not to stop working!!...Just be as careful as you can and that's that.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

And here are the problems with day driving:
1. More people on the road=more chances of accidents 
2. More cars on the road =More chances of accidents 
3. More police at every angle on the streets =More chance of getting tickets
4. Frustrated passengers yelling at you to speed because they have to get to work = bad ratings = which can get you deactivated from Uber = loss of income = not able to pay bills, buy food = chances of starving = death 

5. More school children calling Uber in the day time ....And then you have to keep politely declining each kid about the fact that you do not have a car seat in your uber....as you watch them beg you to take their 2-4 year old toddler !!

6. More hospital appointment patients in the day time....with broken hips, foot fractures and what not!! Have you ever seen an osteoporosis patient?!!...You better that they don't trip while getting in and out of your uber car or while moving during transportation. They really should be calling ambulances. 

7. The old grandma's are either sweet or stubborn that you should take them by the route that that have been travelling for the past 90 years.....and since they don't like to follow GPS they will yell at you if you follow gps!! And good luck arguing with them because old grandma pax cannot change their ways..
.When gps says " go left" she screams "go right" !!....

8. Any passenger can pull out a gun to shoot you in the head during the day or night.

9. They can be transporting drugs during the day too.

10. They may haras you to speed during the day while at night people are peacefully going home to sleep..
And not rushing anywhere. So nights are much calmer. 
...
Shall I list 10 more?!!....


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Shall I list 10 more?!!....


Thank you, that would be quite helpful.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Thank you, that would be quite helpful.


Lol


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Lol


So you see day driving is not for all of us. Some of us are pretty frustrated by it.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

You did the right thing! Anyone telling you different is either a troll or enjoys placing themselves into a crap storm of liability. Never feel bad about EMS being called if you honestly feel they are needed. That is why they are there. Could have easily gone very badly. As someone said earlier, diabetic episode, heart attack, stroke, etc. If the person is non-responsive then the only choice is call 911.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

UberRose said:


> That's true but I think you are being overly scared about this. If we be this scared we won't be able to walk out of the house itself!...This job requires dealing with strangers at every pick up. Don't forget that any passenger has full potential to kill us. Does that mean we should stop working? No!! We be careful....I carry a pepper spray and am always careful. If I suspect anything suspicious I will take action , kick them out of my car or use my pepper spray if I have to. We have got to be brave and strong in this job. Please don't scare other women Uber drivers who prefer a different schedule than you. Each of us has our own preferences.


 I would add that the post you are replying to here includes *full on mommy shaming *as if it's irresponsible to work at night. Jeez, people, what century is this? Carry a tazer or something If it makes you feel better and stop being so bloody sexist! Women are just add able to respond appropriately, and let us not overlook the long, long history of women doing what they have to, especially if they've got kids to feed. If you think women aren't suited for "nighttime work" you are overlooking all the things we used to do - that Uber is a huge improvement in safety and legitimacy.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bingybingyfoo said:


> I would add that the post you are replying to here includes *full on mommy shaming *as if it's irresponsible to work at night. Jeez, people, what century is this? Carry a tazer or something If it makes you feel better and stop being so bloody sexist! Women are just add able to respond appropriately, and let us not overlook the long, long history of women doing what they have to, especially if they've got kids to feed. If you think women aren't suited for "nighttime work" you are overlooking all the things we used to do - that Uber is a huge improvement in safety and legitimacy.


Huh? What? Me & Mommy Shamming? NO!!!....I am a woman myself and would never sham a mommy. I drive uber at nights and am all for the women's movement ahead in this world. I am also a medical doctor by profession and I would never sham any mom especially. I love moms. My culture teaches us to worship mothers. I was affected by the statement that someone made above stating that "some mom's love their kids and that driving at night would put the kids at risk for losing their mom"
.....I was highly disturbed by this statement as it meant that those of us who are working the night shift do not love our kids or are risking losing our life for our kids....Do you see how disturbing emotionally that would feel for any woman? As if we are going out there to kill ourself on the road for our kids....I am never into Shamming women....I am the biggest supporter of women in real life . Women have come so far ahead in life and now they can drive uber too. I really admire such strong women who have the strength to battle such dangerous jobs.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Yeah you pegged it, the post "you replied to," I probably could have been clearer and I agree with what you wrote. 
I didn't want to make a reply myself to them, but it had actually been bothering me. So when you replied with similar thoughts, I took the chance to chime in.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bingybingyfoo said:


> I would add that the post you are replying to here includes *full on mommy shaming *as if it's irresponsible to work at night. Jeez, people, what century is this? Carry a tazer or something If it makes you feel better and stop being so bloody sexist! Women are just add able to respond appropriately, and let us not overlook the long, long history of women doing what they have to, especially if they've got kids to feed. If you think women aren't suited for "nighttime work" you are overlooking all the things we used to do - that Uber is a huge improvement in safety and legitimacy.


May be you responded to the other lady who was saying that women should not work at nights....I am the one who is saying that women should be allowed to work at nights!!...As a matter of fact when I get calls from some drunk girl at 3 am from some corner or train station, trust me she feels much more safe with a FEMALE driver picking her up at 3 am!!...So, hats off to nighttime female drivers!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bingybingyfoo said:


> Yeah you pegged it, the post "you replied to," I probably could have been clearer and I agree with what you wrote.
> I didn't want to make a reply myself to them, but it had actually been bothering me. So when you replied with similar thoughts, I took the chance to chime in.


Yeah what she said was emotionally bothering me too as I was driving yesterday night....I wondered if I was doing any harm to myself and my family by driving at nights....and guess what at that very moment I got a call from a passenger who had defective vision due to optic atrophy . . When I picked him up he didn't know that I had arrived. He sensed my car lights and he started walking towards my car. I got scared and immediately shut my windows as I did not know that his vision was defective....but he knocked on my window and I saw his eyes....I apologized and let him in. He was such a nice guy....We started chatting....And you know what he told me....Despite his vision defect he is in psychology, a musician, and has his own radio show!!....He told me that he had had his defective vision since birth and he has lived his entire life this way. He was so positive and told me that we should not be scared in life. If we are scared we won't be able to do anything. We won't be able to even come out of the house. He has a defective vision and look how much he has accomplished in life and how productive he is. He story gave me a lot of strength and inspiration to not be scared and to continue driving. And no, I am not harming my family by being a night uber driver. Some of us just do not want to do the day shift.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Yes, again. A poster earlier offered shame to women who drive nights and told us we should think about our kids more. I quoted your response to her and opened with,

I would add, that, the post you are replying to includes [offensive idea discussed]...

Sorry to not be more clear.

I really appreciate the part of the identity that is about getting everyone home safe. I appreciate the young women, who tell me they feel safer, as, many of us, always will. But that doesn't mean they would be unsafe if I were a man, obviously. It just means she has one fewer thing on her mind. 
Personally, I am pretty good with drunks and for many reasons listed I get worse ratings in the day. No traffic, better pay, all these things, why wouldn't I work nights? 
But I am comfortable. I'm not afraid of people. Even big drunk dudes (who usually come in force and all too muscle bound to move around their three buddies- they should honestly order bigger cars sometimes. 
You have to know your city, you have to know yourself. If you are cool with nights or not, it's just a personal preference but don't give uber drivers s**t over exercising the prerogatives we do have, what else makes this job worth doing?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bingybingyfoo said:


> Yes, again. A poster earlier offered shame to women who drive nights and told us we should think about our kids more. I quoted your response to her and opened with,
> 
> I would add, that, the post you are replying to includes [offensive idea discussed]...
> 
> ...


Exactly! ...I completely agree with you. And yes I get bad ratings during the day as well....because as I mentioned in my list of points, people are more frustrated during the day to get to work or wherever they are going but at night they just want to relax and get home . So people are calmer.
And about the drunks, I classify them into two types of drunks....1. The loud drunks 2.The quiet drunks.....The loud drunks are as we all know noisy....Be polite but firm with them. If they don't listen you have the option to stop driving and ask them to exit the car . And yes always keep a pepper spray in hand . 2. The quiet drunks are just drunk. Their head is spinning due to alcohol and they sit quietly in the car....So all you have to do is watch them and just drive them home. If unresponsive, call 911!...You have to remember that you are in charge....not them. Just be careful and exercise precautions. No need to be scared.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

open the door and let him fall out


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

bingybingyfoo said:


> I would add that the post you are replying to here includes *full on mommy shaming *as if it's irresponsible to work at night. Jeez, people, what century is this? Carry a tazer or something If it makes you feel better and stop being so bloody sexist! Women are just add able to respond appropriately, and let us not overlook the long, long history of women doing what they have to, especially if they've got kids to feed. If you think women aren't suited for "nighttime work" you are overlooking all the things we used to do - that Uber is a huge improvement in safety and legitimacy.


Women are less likely to be killed. We are smarter when it comes to handing over our money etc. without arguing. We are more likely to not take a trip if it seems "fishy" because we don't worry about appearing scared. Testosterone is not your friend during a robbery.

And in the worst case scenario we do have something to bargain with.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

crookedhalo said:


> Because men are less susceptible to alcohol poisoning? Or is it because it's ok to touch a guy without consent but not a woman? I'm confused here.


I believe most places laws give immunity for touching to paramedics and police when they are on the job. Not so much for drivers.....


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

X & Select -- you did the right thing. End of story.

Not touching is the right call. Boy or girl doesn't matter. If idiot pax decides that your shaking them was offensive, then congratulations--you are guilty of assault & battery. Silly? Sure. Do I agree? No. But that's the law folks.

So the paramedic said you shouldn't have called them. Big deal. I don't take medical advice from attorneys, and I don't take legal advice from paramedics.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Just one more trip said:


> I believe most places laws give immunity for touching to paramedics and police when they are on the job. Not so much for drivers.....


 Might want to read what I responded to first, taken out of context your comment makes no sense.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

X & Select said:


> So after a very long night, at about 2am, I picked up a client from a bar. He definitely seemed to have had a _few _drinks and asked me to take him home. As we were driving, his phone fell from his hand and it went in between my seats. It was clear that he had knocked out. Meanwhile, there were police vehicles driving by with their sirens on; however, the client did not show any signs of waking up at all. I was surprised since these sirens were quite loud. I was like, oh well, he's probably taking a short nap and will wake up towards the end of the trip. I arrived at his destination but he showed no signs of waking up. I did not want to touch him but told him that we had arrived. Nope! Still not enough! After calling his name a few times and telling him that we have arrived, he did not respond at all. I had no choice but to call 911. After the parademics arrived, they were surprised that I made a call for such a "small" problem. Even they, could not wake him up so easily. After putting some force towards his shoulders, he eventually woke up and did not know where he was. He was slurring and was not in good shape at all. They were about to take him into the er but then he immediately sobered up. There goes my night.
> 
> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


The same exact thing happened to me, though in my case the pax woke up right away when paramedics arrived


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Rick831 said:


> You probably did the right thing but I agree with the others...I call my shift at dark...I'll get them to the diner or bars...the rest of you can go pick them up and deal with these kinds of things later on in the night...


I like your comment. I used to do the same. Passengers would ask the question of "will you be out all night"? I'm like "no". I take you guys to have fun, and I'll let someone else deal with the after effects"! THANKS TO THE DRIVERS THAT GET MY DROP OFFS LOL


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> You missed one thing. You should have rated yourself at 5*s once the ambulance arrived.
> 
> Nice job overall, let's hope he did the right thing.


lolol that is by far the most vet move


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm surprised at the amount of people afraid to drive at night. I only drive at night because that's the only time there is surge and therfore the only time it's worth driving. Sure there are drunks and rude people but in 2 years I have never had anyone puke in my car ( though i have ended rides because people were roo drunk) and I carry proper protection as aloud by state and federal law. My advice for driving at night is if you are worried about becoming a victim, don't let yourself be one.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Huh? What? Me & Mommy Shamming? NO!!!....I am a woman myself and would never sham a mommy. I drive uber at nights and am all for the women's movement ahead in this world. I am also a medical doctor by profession and I would never sham any mom especially. I love moms. My culture teaches us to worship mothers. I was affected by the statement that someone made above stating that "some mom's love their kids and that driving at night would put the kids at risk for losing their mom"
> .....I was highly disturbed by this statement as it meant that those of us who are working the night shift do not love our kids or are risking losing our life for our kids....Do you see how disturbing emotionally that would feel for any woman? As if we are going out there to kill ourself on the road for our kids....I am never into Shamming women....I am the biggest supporter of women in real life . Women have come so far ahead in life and now they can drive uber too. I really admire such strong women who have the strength to battle such dangerous jobs.


Ok I have to ask...why are you driving for uber if you're a medical doctor? It can't be for the money cause Dr's make bank.

BTW, I'm not doubting you are a DR. I'm just genuinely curious why you're doing this.


----------



## LyonTamer (Aug 12, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.


Not where I drive. The graveyard shift offers more flexibility during the day to get other things done, less traffic, more interesting passengers, and higher surge fares because all the other drivers get scared and log off.  $$


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

LyonTamer said:


> Not where I drive. The graveyard shift offers more flexibility during the day to get other things done, less traffic, more interesting passengers, and higher surge fares because all the other drivers get scared and log off.  $$


Wish you were my uber driver.


----------



## LyonTamer (Aug 12, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of people afraid to drive at night. I only drive at night because that's the only time there is surge and therfore the only time it's worth driving. Sure there are drunks and rude people but in 2 years I have never had anyone puke in my car ( though i have ended rides because people were roo drunk) and I carry proper protection as aloud by state and federal law. My advice for driving at night is if you are worried about becoming a victim, don't let yourself be one.


I have had vommitters but it has never been a huge mess. You learn how to know the signs if someone is getting ready to hurl, and have the barf bag opened and ready. And open it for them (pull over if necessary) if they are too drunk to get it open themselves.

I have had rude people but nobody so rude that I have to end the ride. You just have to keep a thick skin, remember that they are not in their right state, and kill it with kindness.  It works.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberRose said:


> So you see day driving is not for all of us. Some of us are pretty frustrated by it.


I tolerate it even though the heavy traffic drives me crazy. But the alternative is worse...I don't handle drunks very well.

Ive tried, but it's something I avoid now.


----------



## LyonTamer (Aug 12, 2016)

X & Select said:


> Any thoughts? Did I handle it correctly?


Yes. Because you don't know if a passenger is just drunk and passed out or has some other potentially major health urgency going on. It is always better to call 911 and end up chastised, then to not call them and have a major situation or even a death on your hands.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> At 2 AM, go figure. It's your choice to work drama hours. No sympathy for you. Those are amateur hours.


For a driver without the experience to avoid those situations it's a bad idea to work those hours. He did the technically right thing to do but I would have just dragged the mother effer outta my car and left his drunk passed out ass on the curb. RIDE OVER

WTF is he going to do about it? call uber and complain that he passed out drunk in an uber and woke up on a curb? THeres no proof what actually happened because he was passed out. If it was a woman, I'd carry her over to the doorstep and leave her there. I'm not a doctor so when I pick up someone at a bar or elsewhere that appears and or smells like a drunk its acceptable to assume they are drunk and let them deal with it.

Immediately write them up as an out of control drunk that wass tumbling out of your vehicle at the drop off and 1 star them, that way uber and you are covered.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

LyonTamer said:


> I have had vommitters but it has never been a huge mess. You learn how to know the signs if someone is getting ready to hurl, and have the barf bag opened and ready. And open it for them (pull over if necessary) if they are too drunk to get it open themselves.
> 
> I have had rude people but nobody so rude that I have to end the ride. You just have to keep a thick skin, remember that they are not in their right state, and kill it with kindness.  It works.


Once I picked up these guys that had to be on pills in addition to being drunk. 2 of the guys were coherent, but the 3rd guy was basically drooling on himself and couldn't speak. They asked to stop at a gas station, I said "that's cool, just be quick".

The drooling guy was so messed up he literally fell on his face walking in the parking lot. His front teeth got knocked out and he didn't even seem to notice.

He was bleeding everywhere and trying to get back in my vehicle. I told his friends he needed to go to the hospital. It was terrible. People were watching including the store clerk.

After that experience, I decided I was done with late night driving.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> A bit harsh and judgmental, don't u think? Maybe the poster has a day job and has to also work at night just to pay bills.
> 
> Also, speaking from experience, having a person pass out in your vehicle is a very stressful and sometimes scary situation. Especially with all the frivolous law suits and sex allegations.
> 
> I had a female pass out in my backseat and I was really stressed she wouldn't wake up. Fortunately, she did finally wake, but I didn't dare touch her when I was trying to get her awake.


I actually don't mind if they pass out because I don't have to deal with them and they probably aren't going to start puking. I had twp wasted girls on late pick up once. one rode in front the other passed out in back. When I got to the drop the live girl literally dragged the passed out chick out of the back seat by her feet and I heard her head hit the pavement. I was laughing at what a complete mess these people are and how they behave while wasted. WHatever not my problem she dragged her out of the road onto the sidewalk and I drove away. ride over, maybe she needed stitches.. i dunno I'm not an EMT, not my problem.

Now if I see someone in a legitimate accident or obviously life threatening situation I'll help, just like I have in the past. But saving drunks from themselves isn't our responsibility. also this is exactly why women need to really think carefully before doing this job. Pax don't get BG checks, you are picking up completely random strangers and subjecting yourself to a very vulnerable position and huge risk. If you don't feel like you can handle defending yourself physically you shouldn't do this job. If you can't pick up a 200 lob sack of potatoes from your back seat and remove it, don't do this.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Good Samaritan laws... Nuff said. If someone knocks out and doesn't respond. I'll pull over to a safe location, call 911, and get them in a life saving position and check their pulse. I'll take a potential "lawsuit" for touching them than risk a wrongful death or endangerment charge by letting them possibly die on a curb.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think sleeping meets the requirement for emergency services, and neither did the EMTs in this case. Now if the sleeper had been foaming at the mouth or bleeding from the ears by all means call 911.


----------



## Pindrop (Aug 14, 2016)

My first thought is to make the obvious joke of dumping him somewhere. But I digress, call the riders phone, knock on his destination door and see if family room mates or co workers will get him, put car radio on news talk a bit loud, adjust temperature too high or low to cause waking, say his name and tell him his mother is there. Not to say you did the wrong thing at all but obviously a faster resolution is the goal...


----------

